# Portable jobsite generators



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> Of course you do Darce :laughing:



I figure go big right?:laughing:

You could use one too.:whistling


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> The Honda EU6500 is sweet. But it will cost you. The inverters from Honda have a true idle feature. They will run according to draw. I would try to get a genny with idle feature if I could.


That EU6500 is a bit quieter then my EU 7000, which they no longer make. Sure is nice that it runs only as fast as the load on it. Think I was the other day they are up to around 4000.00 now. Really think though if mine wears out that I would still buy another one.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I was actually looking at the northern tool gennys with the Honda engines. I was looking 10k rms. who said they had one and it was really loud? That the only complaint?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the smaller Rigid 6800KW, with a Yamaha Engine. It does not have the idle feature.

It's not quiet, but it's not nearly as loud as the 5000 Generac, I used to have.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 7500 watt Miller with an onan motor. Sounds like a B52 launching from a flight deck.:thumbup: 

Two years ago I kept the house warm and food cold for 5 days around New Years cause of an ice storm. 5 gallons of gas will run for about 7 hours. 

Pretty decent welder with really long leads, used to belong to a metal guy. 

Has the idle feature, which I use when welding, otherwise it is wide open. Did I mention that it is a little loud?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> I have a 7500 watt Miller with an onan motor. Sounds like a B52 launching from a flight deck.:thumbup:
> 
> Two years ago I kept the house warm and food cold for 5 days around New Years cause of an ice storm. 5 gallons of gas will run for about 7 hours.
> 
> ...


Just turn the radio up more and you won't hear a thing. :laughing:


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input fellas. Ordered a Honda EB6500x yesterday. More than I wanted to spend, but one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:Am sure you will like it. While back Big R Store over here had 15% off on stuff which also included the Hondas. Got over 600 hrs on mine still runs great.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

On the subject of Generators I am thinking of picking up a Rigid 8K with the suburu engine from a military guy PCS'ing. Good thing is its only got about an hour on it, Bat thing is its about a year and half old with same gas in it and has not been run.
$600 is the asking price which is pretty good.


Anyone know anything to beware of on the Ridgid 8K?

Cheers, Jim

I guess what I really want to know is it a working generator intended for long hours of constant run or what I would call a temperary generator that needs the oil changed every 20 hours or so?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

maninthesea said:


> On the subject of Generators I am thinking of picking up a Rigid 8K with the suburu engine from a military guy PCS'ing. Good thing is its only got about an hour on it, Bat thing is its about a year and half old with same gas in it and has not been run.
> $600 is the asking price which is pretty good.
> 
> Anyone know anything to beware of on the Ridgid 8K?
> ...


Regardless, I would think you change the oil according to manufacturer's recommendations. As long as you are not running the genny at max out put all the time it should be fine.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i have the EU3000 which has a max out of 23A. It is very very quiet, so i can keep it close and run less cord. it was $2200 new and the best money i spent! only problem would be when compressor is running have to wait...


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just picked up a used Makita 3500 watt. They are a re-badged subaru RGX series industrial. Just as quiet as the honda eb series, brushless generator head and the subaru/robin is a great engine. They also don't have the insane used prices of honda.


----------

